Ask HN: Will Covid encourage a once in a lifetime creativity surge from WFH? - kiddz
======
PaulHoule
For somebody, somewhere, yes.

I do know some organizations that have been forced to hire remote have found
that lifting geographic restrictions can take the stress and difficulty out of
hiring. Some of those organizations won't go back, particularly if there are
"ratchets" in place such as being in an area with expensive office space and
housing.

------
wtt604
It will encourage lots of things, many good and probably many bad as well.
It's certainly going to shake things up. I just wish I knew what direction it
would go in.

------
pizza
Only for so long. I think people are going to burn out after a while. This
isn’t a decades-long-tested means of running a society. Hopefully we will
continually adapt.

